# Bent Impeller Straightening



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

My simplicity project is well underway, and there is a lot to do. (Its a bit of a wreck) I currently have the machine 70% torn down and i'm currently addressing the the auger, impeller, and gearbox. One of the augers and the impeller were horribly rusted to their shafts. Holy cow were they stuck. I had to use SO MUCH heat and an air hammer to get things apart, but at least it came apart. 

On to the mangled impeller, it was a disaster. Every blade was bent to some degree, the backing plate was completely deformed, plus the air hammer did a number on the softened metal from heating. 

But its back in business! It takes a ton of force to beat these things straight and you need a good way to hold it. Fortunately I'm well equipped. 

Using a hydraulic press I came up with an effective system of holding the impeller so I can pound it into shape. This may be handy for anyone in the same boat.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

good idea.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Wow, night and day difference. Congrats on perseverance, and having the right tools.


----------



## SayItAintSnow (Dec 15, 2017)

That's a really good idea. I've thought many times about buying one of these. Now I have another excuse...:devil:



That's some husky steel on that impeller, and pounding it back into shape, as anyone who has tried knows, takes a lot of force.
A few times in the past, I was worried that the pounding would literally break the bench vise away from the bench. :surprise:
.
.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

That's a good idea. run across a lot of bent impellers on old Honda's. they are currently in scrap heap. i havent given up on them . was trying tp figure a way to straighten them . just bought that monster vice that Costco sells but have not found a good anker for it.

do you heat these before pounding them back in shape? i have a wood stove and thought about placing the impeller in it .


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> That's a good idea. run across a lot of bent impellers on old Honda's. they are currently in scrap heap. i havent given up on them . was trying tp figure a way to straighten them . just bought that monster vice that Costco sells but have not found a good anker for it.
> 
> do you heat these before pounding them back in shape? i have a wood stove and thought about placing the impeller in it .


I didn’t have to heat it to pound it straight. The press held it rock solid and I just went to town with 2 mini sledges. 

Using the stove would be very blacksmith of you. That would certainly reduce the effort needed to pound it back.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

The big question I have is what does someone do to the poor machine to tear it up like that? Try to blow baseball size rocks?


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

Bang, bang, bang:smile_big:
If the impeller does not center perfectly in the impeller housing use some shim stock between bearing and retainer for the future impeller kit.
Unless the manual states otherwise try some Lubriplate GR132 No.1 (NAPA 16oz.) which is the current factory fill for gearcase to add to your repertoire.:grin:
https://www.lubriplate.com/Lubriplate/files/90/903854e7-2cf1-4ba2-ad41-9a93fe76947f.pdf


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

I'm impressed with your hydraulic press. How many ton?


----------



## sidegrinder (Apr 18, 2015)

That's basically the way I do it too. The ram on my press can move side to side, so I move the impeller all the way over till it touches the side upright and cant spin. Then I "calibrate" whatever is out of wack with an 18" crescent wrench.


----------

